# Reading Dyno Charts



## AEG2.SLOW (Sep 13, 2011)

Dyno charts are a great way to showcase modifications performed to your vehicle, as well as a way to advertise a performance companies abilities to achieve higher hp ratings. 

Now as we all know, (and as discussed in the sticky above) there are variances between specific types of dynos that will affect the outcome of the dyno run as well as: Tire rolling resistance, strap tension (not a variable on a dynopac obviously), engine and oil temps, and atmospheric conditions (to a point, you always want to read the corrected power figure as the dyno computer is using a SAE based algorithm and a weather station to correct for the most part). 

But what about the chart itself? Can a company 'fluff' it, or modify it in a way beneficial to them? Of course they can. Always be very attentive to whether or not the chart crosses at 5252rpms (or very, very close). If it does not cross here, the scaling between torque and horsepower are not equal and the chart will have one visually higher than the other, which is not the actual case. Another way of altering it is through the smoothing factor as shown in the picture below from a well known tuning company. As quoted from Mustang dynos, "Heavy smoothing values (>50 in “FIR” mode, > 90 in “IIR” mode) can hide transient values that may be important indicators of your vehicle’s performance."

So in short, pay attention to charts and see if these two issues are present. If so, you may want to re-evaluate a company's claims.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

AEG2.SLOW said:


> Dyno charts are a great way to showcase modifications performed to your vehicle, as well as a way to advertise a performance companies abilities to achieve higher hp ratings.
> 
> Another way of altering it is through the smoothing factor as shown in the picture below from a well known tuning company. As quoted from Mustang dynos, "Heavy smoothing values (>50 in “FIR” mode, > 90 in “IIR” mode) can hide transient values that may be important indicators of your vehicle’s performance." And as you can see, the filter value is set very high at 50, yet they brag about how smooth their tune is! Anyone can claim a smooth tune when you set the smoothing higher than 9 or 10, let alone 50!
> 
> So in short, pay attention to charts and see if these two issues are present. If so, you may want to re-evaluate a company's claims.


 I am curious as to why you insinuate that we are intentionally setting out to deceive the public?? Further going to say that the merit of our tunes is due to a smoothing factor of a dyno, and not to our abilities? Just as we had supplied you the below charts when you started posting these same claims on our Company Facebook Page, please find chart again below with a smoothing value set to 10. If in the future, you would like some comparative charts...feel free to contact us directly.


----------



## AEG2.SLOW (Sep 13, 2011)

This posts purpose was to educate people on why some dyno charts have different crossover points as well as the smoothing values importance. By you posting the difference between the two values it shows what the smoothing tool does. I apologize for being as brash as I was, I will reword the post to be less accusing. 

Sent from my Full Android on PrimoC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

AEG2.SLOW said:


> This posts purpose was to educate people on why some dyno charts have different crossover points as well as the smoothing values importance. By you posting the difference between the two values it shows what the smoothing tool does. I apologize for being as brash as I was, I will reword the post to be less accusing.
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on PrimoC using Tapatalk 2


 
Thanks for the follow up Justin.......let us know if in the future, we can do anything for you. 

C2


----------

